# Phuket Scooters



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi again,

I'm still planning on Jan, Feb, and March in Phuket. I am budgeting THB 5000 per month for scooter rental and insurance. Is this reasonable for Phuket?? 

I want the best insurance I can get. Would anyone be able to make a suggestion as to vendors or agents. The attitude towards farangs in accidents there (_from my limited understanding_ seems to be about the same as in other third world countries...*GUILTY*. I am getting this impression from comments made on several forums.

Made the decision to visit, now I"m getting antsy.

Regards


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Many scooter rental locations. Usually runs about 2-2500 baht per month for a 125cc. Honestly, any insurance is iffy, whether or not you're at fault.
The bigger question .... have you been riding for a few years, or do you plan on "learning" here?


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Many scooter rental locations. Usually runs about 2-2500 baht per month for a 125cc. Honestly, any insurance is iffy, whether or not you're at fault.
> The bigger question .... have you been riding for a few years, or do you plan on "learning" here?


Got my first scooter in 1961. Moved to a "Snortin" Norton in 63. hasn't been continuous but I've been on bikes for five decades. I'll still be "learning" in LOS, just hope the learning curve isn't too steep.

I usually like something that has enough power to get me out of trouble and can highway cruise with little effort. This time I'm thinking of renting some underpowered POS that would force me not to get into trouble. A 125 sounds about right.

I'm more concerned about being financially raped over some accident that wasn't my fault.


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Ourdon said:


> Got my first scooter in 1961. Moved to a "Snortin" Norton in 63. hasn't been continuous but I've been on bikes for five decades. I'll still be "learning" in LOS, just hope the learning curve isn't too steep.
> 
> I usually like something that has enough power to get me out of trouble and can highway cruise with little effort. This time I'm thinking of renting some underpowered POS that would force me not to get into trouble. A 125 sounds about right.
> 
> I'm more concerned about being financially raped over some accident that wasn't my fault.


I haven't figured out how to edit a post here. I'm used to having an edit button somewhere.

I noticed you were a Honda Dealer in the past. The reason I ended up with the Norton was that the biggest Honda had to offer _(in Alberta anyhow_) at the time was the 305 Super Hawk.

Takes me back: Air was clean and sex was dirty.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Good. Hopefully, good riding habits are still in your system. If you're 150 pounds or less, a 125 is suitable. Bigger requires bigger. My first bike was a 50cc Italian Harley. Fist real bike was a Yamaha YDS3 Catalina 250cc. Had Goldwings from 1976.
I'm 6'6" and 185+. I first bought a CBR150 (B80k) because it was "big" from a size and performance standpoint. Plus, I've never liked automatics, I like to shift. I moved up to a CBR300 (B140k) a year ago, and that's perfect for me and Phuket. The roads are a wonderful tight and twisty here. Anything bigger, in my opinion, is a complete waste of power, and dangerous. The power can't ever be safely used and will get you in trouble.
Insurance coverage on a rental is always a crap shoot. It's ok with ownership. Good luck.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ourdon said:


> I haven't figured out how to edit a post here. I'm used to having an edit button somewhere.


After you enter a post, at the bottom of a post you should see a green Edit button. I think you have roughly 20 minutes to edit a post. After that it is not possible to do so.



Jet Lag

Moderator


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Jetlag,
That would explain it.


----------

